
Commentary: Browser wars are here, again - gdltec
https://ontechies.com/2018/09/18/commentary-browser-wars-are-here-again/
======
O1111OOO
Disagree... Chrome replaced IE. Firefox is trying to get back the users it has
lost over the years. We're really at the same two player matchup (with a
similar underlying engine).

I'm currently on Quantum after having given up on Firefox for a couple of
years. The differences between the old and new Firefox have won me over again.

If there is a war, it is a search engine and ecosystem war. The search engine
is now hidden behind voices like Siri, Alexa, Google Assistant, and Cortana.
The ecosystem, hidden behind app stores and closed hardware devices.

